# 2007 Tiffin Allegro Bus.....UUGGG! Atwood leveling legs!



## Dapauljr (Dec 6, 2019)

Approximately 4 years ago the original Atwood leveling legs developed problems that required replacement. The Tiffin folks in Red Bay replaced the original system with a new and upgraded version of the Atwood system. That system lasted only a year and a half when it failed. Atwood is no longer in business so I am faced with replacing again. I have researched the available aftermarket systems. HWH and Big Foot seem to be the best choices. I would appreciate any feed-back on which systems have a proven record of durability and performance.


----------

